# Great Science/Science Fiction Websites



## J-Sun (Sep 8, 2011)

I was going to post a thread on cool S&T/SF links, and my contribution was going to be the Astronomy Picture of the Day. The closest I found to such a thread was dwndrgn's website thread (which indeed has the APOD twice, starting with Pyan's link) and I encourage everyone to check that one out. However, that thread is simultaneously too open and too closed: any website of any topic but only one a day. Here, I'd like just SF/science/tech websites but people could post 'em whenever and however.

Since APOD got scooped I'll try some more, just as examples, even though everyone must know most of them:

SF:
ISFDB (SF/F/H database)
Locus (SF news)
SF Signal (SF news)
SF Encyclopedia (forthcoming)
Coverbrowser (cool mag covers)

Sci/Tech:
PopSci
Space
NASA
POSIX specs
W3C specs

(Apologies if this isn't the best place for this (and mod please move it) but, AFAICT, other than The Lounge, which is _too_ general, there is no sub-forum that cuts across both science/tech and science fiction vs. other stuff.)

(And, off-topic, but there's an awesome typewriter keyboard in the other link thread. Another really cool keyboard is a binary one. )


----------



## jojajihisc (Sep 8, 2011)

I just signed up for the SF Encyclopedia updates a few days ago. "Can't Wait!" ~Bart Scott

SCI FICTION is defunct but the archive is still a great place to find good short SF. The second link has a ton of authors I'm not familiar with and ISFD is a reference everyone that cares about genre fiction should have.

*SF*

SCI FICTION archive
Free Online SF Novels
Internet Speculative Fiction Database


----------



## Metryq (Sep 8, 2011)

Two of my favorites are *Technovelgy* and *Project Rho*, which I've mentioned elsewhere.


----------



## J-Sun (Sep 9, 2011)

All excellent sites. I think my favorite is Project Rho. And thanks for reminding me about SCI FICTION, jojajihisc - I remembered they were going to be leaving the archives up when they shut it down, but kind of forgot about it and am surprised it's really _still_ up.

Great stuff - keep 'em coming, folks!


----------



## dask (Sep 9, 2011)

You mean there are sf sites other than the Chrons?


----------



## J-Sun (Sep 9, 2011)

Well, apparently 15 or so - maybe more!


----------



## Abernovo (Sep 14, 2011)

For science news I use Science Daily. I'm new here, so can't post links yet, but google it and it's easy to find.

Quite well set out and good for information on the latest scientific papers, rather than just pop science reported in most newspapers.


----------



## J-Sun (Sep 14, 2011)

Abernovo said:


> For science news I use Science Daily. I'm new here, so can't post links yet, but google it and it's easy to find.
> 
> Quite well set out and good for information on the latest scientific papers, rather than just pop science reported in most newspapers.



How did I not know about this site? It looks very interesting.

ScienceDaily

Thanks, and welcome to the Chrons!


----------



## iansales (Sep 15, 2011)

Some online sf magazines:
Strange Horizons
Futurismic
Lightspeed
Clarkesworld


----------



## jojajihisc (Sep 15, 2011)

io9
decoder ring theater


----------



## Pyan (Sep 15, 2011)

If you want to really get involved, there's always Galaxy Zoo, where you can actually help scientists by classifying galaxies photographed by the Hubble Space Telescope.

Too far away? Try Moon Zoo - helping to classify features on the lunar surface.

Both these sites are the real thing - actual hands-on astronomy.


----------



## JulioM (Sep 20, 2011)

Are there any where they permit you to advertise sales of sci fi books and magazines?


----------



## J-Sun (Oct 8, 2011)

A Greg Benford blog post on the 100 Year Starship Symposium led me to what appears to be a very spiffy general science/physics/astronomy site with a particular focus on interstellar exploration:

Centauri Dreams


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 8, 2011)

That's a nice looking site JS I have bookmarked it. Got some good pedigree behind it. Don't know how I missed it in the blog


----------



## J-Sun (Oct 12, 2011)

That site also just made me aware of the fact that John G. Cramer's "The Alternate View"s are all online which makes it another great S/SF website, itself. How I didn't know this I, well, don't know. 

The Alternate View


----------



## jojajihisc (Oct 13, 2011)

SFE: The Science Fiction Encyclopedia (3rd edition)


----------

